# Advice!? My dog smells bad! Mostly around her back end...



## EJBB8790 (Apr 10, 2012)

So my puppy is almost 5 months old...She has had quite a few problems since we have got her... Right now she gets a bath atleast once a week because she has had an on-going UTI problem (still currently being treated). I have noticed just an awful odor on her lately...now its smelling almost "fishy" just horrible...should i be worried? Has anyone else delt with this problem? She is usuing the bathroom normally to me...and is eating purina pro plan since we got her in April. Any advice is appreicated! Thank you


----------



## TheNamesNelson (Apr 4, 2011)

The fishy smell is the anal glands, they could be backed up. Has she been having firm poops? If she has been having soft stool sometimes the glands wont be expressed. A vet can drain them if they become backed up.

Can I ask why you give her a bath every week for a UTI? A UTI has nothing to do with the whole body and bathing a German Shepherd every week will likely dry out their fur and skin. A UTI involves her vagina, so at most you could wash her down there once a week to try to keep bacteria from colonizing, but the infection is internal and I don't see how a whole bath will help this at all.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

A UTI does NOT involve the vagina. It involves the urinary tract. 

OP - If you bathe, make sure you are using a sulfate free shampoo. I use an EMU oil shampoo that does not have "soap" in it. Second, have her anal glands checks and check for yeast. Antibiotics can cause an overgrowth of yeast.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

TheNamesNelson said:


> Can I ask why you give her a bath every week for a UTI? A UTI has nothing to do with the whole body and bathing a German Shepherd every week will likely dry out their fur and skin. .


Maybe the UTI is causing urine leakage and the dog lays in it.


----------



## EJBB8790 (Apr 10, 2012)

I bath her so much to be honest just to keep her as clean as possible from this problem...when i got her i didnt even have her 3 whole days when i realized something was wrong...the uti was soo bad they couldnt believe it...now today treating it again because the medication before she was resistant to which we just found out from a culture. Her stools are usually not very hard and somes not even soft, i expect this to be from the antibotics she is currently on though?.... Thanks Jax...& we have been following up with the vet closly so will certainly ask about the anal glands if this doesnt seem to improve after a bath tonight


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Soft stool could be caused by the antibiotics. Sounds like she's been on long term antibiotics? I would get her on some probiotics. Make sure to feed 1-2 hours after giving the antibiotic so you aren't killing off the probiotics! I would have her anal glands checked especially if her stools are soft but typically a "fishy" smell would be yeast (which the antibiotics won't kill) so have her checked for that.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I would start with anal glands since that is easy to remedy. I believe a professional groomer can express them, if you don't want a trip to the vet.

I would not bathe every week unless the dog is soiling herself. Bathing too often can dry out the skin and coat which will cause other problems.

I have a stinky dog right now and it's because his coat got sort of mildew-y. We did a dock diving competition where he was in and out of the pool for several days. Then it got HOT and humid here, so his coat never really dried and he was in his kiddy pool. He wasn't dirty but smelled really stinky. This week the humidity left so last night I bathed him and dried him really well (kept brushing him in the sun and had him do some agility) and now he smells normal.

I think dogs can also be stinky if they are not on a good diet.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Liesje said:


> I think dogs can also be stinky if they are not on a good diet.


Yes!!! And from allergies. You might want to rethink the Purina food to a higher grade food.


----------



## Twyla (Sep 18, 2011)

FWIW - salmon based diets will make Woolf smell fishy


----------



## EJBB8790 (Apr 10, 2012)

What types of food would you reccomend? Especially with her being only 5 months old i just wanna make sure she is getting the right nutrition needed, also the breeder had her on this so i just kept it the same to keep things smooth for her


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Lots of food threads for puppies here!

Feeding Our Puppy - German Shepherd Dog Forums


----------



## EJBB8790 (Apr 10, 2012)

& yes jax she will be on them for 4-6 weeks


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

4-6 weeks of antibiotics?? Definitely get her started on probiotics then! I've had the NOW brand probiotics recommended. There are brands targeted for dogs. I would look for a brand that has several different strains in it. I use Carmen's (Carmspack.com) Sunday Sundae mix so can't recommend anything specific that you can pick up quickly.


----------



## EJBB8790 (Apr 10, 2012)

Okay thanks so much i appreciate it... and yes i know that long!  they say since she was resistant the 1st time this is how they typically treat a re-occuring problem in a puppy? so my vet says...


----------



## sjones5254 (Dec 16, 2011)

Anal glands can smell horriable !!! All my dogs go once every couple months to the groomer to get them squeezed EWWW


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Yes. I think the treatment is appropriate. Jax was on 30 days the second time also.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

EJBB8790 said:


> What types of food would you reccomend? Especially with her being only 5 months old i just wanna make sure she is getting the right nutrition needed, also the breeder had her on this so i just kept it the same to keep things smooth for her


I use an all life stages diet from puppyhood, not a puppy food, however with her UTI and antibiotics I would wait to make any major diet changes. I agree with keeping things smooth for her right now. My favorite food is California Natural Lamb and Rice. My dogs love it and it's OK for puppies and adults. It's a "limited ingredient" diet so it's also good for dogs that have allergies or sensitive tummies.


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

When a dog has a UTI, the pee can have a strong, fishy odor. I bet that is where the smell is coming from, just from the urine dribbling onto her fur. I would use some baby wipes and just clean her groin, rear legs, and butt after she potties, rather than giving her a full bath. 

I'd also give her some probiotics as the others suggested, as the antibiotics are no doubt messing with her system. Might want to look into feeding raw as well...


----------



## EJBB8790 (Apr 10, 2012)

Took her to the vet this morning, it was infact her anal glands....the right one was full! No signs of infection thank god! They did say i should switch her to a large breed puppy food...rather than the purina pro plan im currently using! Hopefully these issues will be fully resolved soon! Thanks everyone for the advice and suggestions...this forum is very helpful! Im 22 and she is our 1st GSD & family dog together.


----------

